# Name this horses color



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I would think that as well


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Red! Miss ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it me, or is it an unusual chestnut/flaxen with so much grey in the mane & tail and black on the legs? 
While we are at it, what breeds do you think he is comprised of?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Belgian/QH?? Ya his mane and tail do have a lot of sliver. Pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to go with Silver Bay. The give away is the black on the legs for me


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a doubt in my mind that he is a silver bay.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I was thinking Silver Bay as well. At first he might have passed as a flaxen chestnut, but the dark legs definitely give it away. He's cute  I'll also go with bender on the breed- Belgian/QH


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Silver Bay! Willow is a silver bay.


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

My vote is silver bay as well. Chestnut with flaxen mane and tail are just that.... a chestnut horse (no black) with a flaxen (white) mane and tail. This horse has black "points"... which is caused by agouti. In other words it looks to me that this horse is a bay based horse and has the silver modifier on top, which makes a Silver Bay. He is very cute!  If you had any doubts you could always have him DNA tested for Black/Agouti, which could confirm he does have black. It is a cheap alternative. But I feel safe to say Silver Bay...


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Definitely a silver bay. The black on the legs give it away.


----------

